# Update on my niece



## texasgirl (Nov 18, 2006)

Just wanted everyone to know that my niece is doing better.  They are moving her to rehab, and although she still has at least a year ahead of her, it appears that she is gonna make it.  Thank you all for your support - it really meant a lot to me.  FYI, she is also in therapy every day with psych services to try to work through her problems that caused her to attempt suicide again.


----------



## foghlaim (Nov 18, 2006)

delighted to hear this great news, Texasgirl...  thanks for the update.


----------



## Into The Light (Nov 19, 2006)

i am very relieved to hear that, texasgirl. that is wonderful news! thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Halo (Nov 19, 2006)

Glad to hear that your niece is doing better.


----------



## ThatLady (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm very glad to hear your niece is doing better, texasgirl. I wish you and your family the very best. Your niece is a lucky girl to have such a loving family. That, and her own efforts, will be her key to a happy, healthy life. Bless all of you for being there for her in her time of need. :hug:


----------



## Meg (Nov 19, 2006)

It's great to hear that your neice is on the mend, texasgirl :hug:


----------



## Retired (Nov 19, 2006)

Good to hear about your neice, Texasgirl.  Please keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 19, 2006)

yall are great - thanks so much for all your kind words.  We all do love her fiercely, and although we are equally mad at her right now for almost killing herself, our love and fear for her have certainly won out.  I just hope that she can come up with other coping skills when she gets angry and can learn to control her impulsiveness.  

I went to my own psychiatrist and upped my medication because of the additional stress.  My brother and I are both having a great deal of problems with flashbacks and nightmares.  His of course have to do with being there when the accident took place and mine from almost losing her and seeing how badly hurt she was.  We are all looking to each other and if necessary additional professional support to get the family through as well.

Take care, everyone.


----------



## sister-ray (Nov 20, 2006)

thats really good news about your niece


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Just wanted to let you know that they discharged my niece to rehab.  Although it will take about a year for her to walk again, the good news is that they think that she will.   Long road ahead, but we are all happy about her progress.  Take care, everybody.


----------



## Halo (Dec 3, 2006)

Texasgirl,

I am glad to hear that you niece is still getting better and that her prognosis is good. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family during her long road ahead.

Take care
:hug:


----------



## ThatLady (Dec 3, 2006)

That's wonderful news, Texasgirl. While she has a long road to full recovery, at least there's a road there for her! I wish her, you, and your family all the best. :hug:


----------



## stargazer (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm glad she's going to make it, Texasgirl.  Thanks for letting us all know.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks again everybody.  We are glad to have her for the holidays to be sure and have alot to be thankful for.


----------



## just mary (Dec 9, 2006)

I`m a bit late to this thread Texasgirl but I just wanted to offer my support.  And I`m glad that she`ll be able to walk again, in time. She`s very lucky person to have so many people around her that care for her and love her.

Take care, 

jm


----------

